# Do you care more about Animals than Humans?



## SupremeKage (Oct 18, 2018)

Want to know forums opinion on this. It seems like many would sacrifice their life for an animal than for a human being.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 19, 2018)

Not me.


----------



## Everlong (Oct 19, 2018)

circumstantial definitely not 1 for 1 but if the scenario was like kill ur dad or every pet on the planet DIES well then i guess im stabbing my dad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 19, 2018)

Depends on your personal relationship between humans and animals.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd sacrifice a lot for close family, but I can't imagine sacrificing even a finger for a pet tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeah. I'll eat meat because I like to. but I wouldn't eat a human unless it was that or starve. Hell I wouldn't murder a person in order to stop myself starving.
Its terrible that dogs are regularly put down for bad behaviour. Considering that that behaviour is usually inflicted by mistreatment from humans. But I'm not as freaked out by that as I would be by a concentration camp being run in my country.

That said, on an emotional level, if I'm having a really bad day my dog will be dumb and happy enough to cheer me up. Even if I'd be pissed off at having to talk to another person. Even though nearly every action movie starts with a hero's loved one getting killed off. The one that really pissed me off was John Wick's dog getting killed. And in Fallout, I don't care if Nick or Piper or whoever else gets shot. But if an NPC shoots at my dog, they're gonna get wrecked.


----------



## NW (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeah I don't really care when I hear about people dying unless it's something extremely heinous and twisted. Even if it's just a mass shooting it's just like "meh, hope it doesn't happen to me". But hearing about even something as tame as a doggo not getting enough attention will throw me off. :/

That said I realize it's my own values. Objectively speaking, humans have no more or less "worth" than other animals.


----------



## Drake (Oct 19, 2018)

I care more about humans I guess, but that goes both ways in terms of like and dislike. For example, I would never love an animal enough to sacrifice my life for one, but I would also never hate an animal enough to be mean or harmful towards them.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd sacrifice humanity to save the Dodo. 

Poor Dodo, never stood a chance.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 19, 2018)

I love animals, but no.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 19, 2018)

I think for me it depends on the person’s persona as well. If the person is morally fucked and just has bad character in general then I won’t bat an eye. But if the Animal is aggressive and harmful I won’t bat an eye for it as well.


----------



## Virus (Oct 20, 2018)

I value human life more than animal life. Thus in a case where my pet would be in danger vs a human, I would prioritize to save the human first and my pet second. And I think this is true to everyone you ask (or should be true for everyone).


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 20, 2018)

I base purely on looks sadly enough. 

If i see a whimpering pupper about to be collapsed under rubble next to someone dabbing in hopes that the big meanie rock respects him and doesnt touch him.


Imma go for the pupper. poor pupper.


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2018)

Human family would come first, but other situations would depend on context and circumstances.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 20, 2018)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> I base purely on looks sadly enough.
> 
> If i see a whimpering pupper about to be collapsed under rubble next to someone dabbing in hopes that the big meanie rock respects him and doesnt touch him.
> 
> ...



He's right.

People > animals >>>>>>> people who dab


----------



## Taisaku (Oct 21, 2018)

I suppose to some extent I do care more about animals than people, it depends on the situation and the people.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 21, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Want to know forums opinion on this. It seems like many would sacrifice their life for an animal than for a human being.



Yes, we people do things in cruel ways towards animals and most the times its for our benefit or enjoyment. The poor things don't even get to live their full lifespan sometimes or even feel what the wild feels like because of the captivity they've been put in.

we like to say "They're in captivity so we can save them" yeah, they also happen to be there because we put them there as well. 

Humanity is cruel and selfish.


----------



## Island (Oct 21, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> The poor things don't even get to live their full lifespan sometimes


Most zoo animals live longer than wild ones.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 21, 2018)

Island said:


> Most zoo animals live longer than wild ones.



Yeah, but they don't live as in they're not getting the full effect of what their kind do, they die yes it's the circle of life. But those animals aren't happy, sure they're living but they really aren't at the same time.


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2018)

This is mainly true in the case of large marine mammals - whales, dolphins, porpoises.


----------



## Island (Oct 21, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Yeah, but they don't live as in they're not getting the full effect of what their kind do, they die yes it's the circle of life. But those animals aren't happy, sure they're living but they really aren't at the same time.


Maybe. I don't think it's fair to make broad generalizations about every animal species and every conservation attempt.

Current efforts to preserve the environment and ensure animal welfare leave a lot to be desired, but I think we're moving in the right direction.


----------



## lacey (Oct 21, 2018)

I really do think, at the end of the day, that what's being done for most species is helping rather than hurting. It's really only in specific circumstances that it doesn't, mainly what I mentioned earlier in my fixed post.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 22, 2018)

Island said:


> Maybe. I don't think it's fair to make broad generalizations about every animal species and every conservation attempt.
> 
> Current efforts to preserve the environment and ensure animal welfare leave a lot to be desired, but I think we're moving in the right direction.



eh, true possibly, it's known that those animals will never truly live as they would in the wild though. Most are depressed and some usually develop diseases that could be associated to said depression.

But all in all I agree with what you said, good talk and I do hope we reach the end of the direction we're  trying to take.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2018)

Is this a bait thread for DDJ?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 22, 2018)

Smoke said:


> He's right.
> 
> People > animals >>>>>>> people who dab



No, I don't. They are cute to have around, but you know tribalism etc.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone who isn’t a basic bitch or an outright misanthrope would prioritize a human life over any animal’s, more often than not depending on the circumstance

It’s just how people are wired


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Yeah I don't really care when I hear about people dying unless it's something extremely heinous and twisted. Even if it's just a mass shooting it's just like "meh, hope it doesn't happen to me". But hearing about even something as tame as a doggo not getting enough attention will throw me off. :/
> 
> That said I realize it's my own values. Objectively speaking, humans have no more or less "worth" than other animals.





1337RedGlitchFox said:


> I base purely on looks sadly enough.
> 
> If i see a whimpering pupper about to be collapsed under rubble next to someone dabbing in hopes that the big meanie rock respects him and doesnt touch him.
> 
> ...


@DemonDragonJ


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 24, 2018)

What? whatd i miss? 

Are we on cleansing people who dab yet?


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2018)

Selena said:


> I really do think, at the end of the day, that what's being done for most species is helping rather than hurting. It's really only in specific circumstances that it doesn't, mainly what I mentioned earlier in my fixed post.


 Aren't most species going extinct. Next mass extinction coming up....
Even bees are dying.


----------



## lacey (Oct 25, 2018)

Well it doesn't help that climate change is a thing. But yes, extinctions are happening at an accelerated rate, last I read.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You already know how I feel about this subject, so why are you mentioning me, again?


I just thought maybe you would have evolved on your stance.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 25, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> I just thought maybe you would have evolved on your stance.



Why would I do that? I have no reason to ever care more for non-human animals that I do for humans.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2018)

Emotionally speaking, I care more about animals than I do humans.

But morally... I don't think I would place an animal's survival above a human being's survival.


----------

